
Trump to suspend certain foreign worker visas despite tech, business group oppos - JaimeThompson
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-workers/trump-to-suspend-certain-foreign-worker-visas-despite-tech-business-group-opposition-idUSKBN23T2ZW
======
metrokoi
>BSA, The Software Alliance, whose members include Microsoft and Slack,
strongly urged the administration to “refrain from restricting employment of
highly-skilled foreign professionals”, adding that “these restrictions will
negatively impact the US economy” and decrease job opportunities for
Americans.

I really don't think tech companies are opposing this because they deeply care
about the job opportunities of Americans and the US economy. They just don't
want to lose the cheap labor. Perhaps they could put more focus on teaching
and training Americans. It's not as if Americans don't have the same potential
to do a job simply by being born here.

